# Neofinetia falcata "Seikai"



## myxodex (Jul 3, 2010)

It's been just a long time since I posted anything that I've had to figure out how to do it all over ! I been on the move so had to leave most of my paphs behind:sob:
Anyhow neos are such tolerant, convenient little orchids. My Seikai has decided to bloom for me this year. I bought this as a small one growth plant from Glen at a show in Portsmouth some years ago. I've discovered that I've been starving my neos ... something I read. However I've had to use distilled water since my move a year ago and I added a very small amount of plant food with every other watering. For many of my neos last years leaves are bigger than previous years. You can see this on the Seikai. I've also had to get my own camera which I'm still learning to use. You may notice something odd about these photos ... I have some issues with focussing ... so I've cheated here ... I came across this freeware program from another forum (combineZP). It's called "focus stacking" ... you take a bunch of photos of the same scene at different focal lengths and let the software sort it out for you. The results are a bit odd ... you get some smudging of smooth texture-poor areas and ghosting of foreground things close to the camera. I don't mind ... sort of comes out like cross between a photo and a painting. Firstly the buds ..





Flowers in dim light ...




Flowers in early morning sunlight ...




The flowers hadn't quite finished opening, the petals did go a bit more vertical after these shots.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool Neo! I like your pictures....they seem quite clear to me. The sunlight one is quite nice.
Pete


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome! Simply awesome!  You've impressed me with your tenacity in waiting this one out until it was finally ready to bloom, and I'm sure you feel it was worth the wait as well. This little guy is tough as nails and puts up with most anything, but getting him to bloom takes both a bit of luck and some skill. Job well done! :clap: Explain your comment about _"starving my neos"_ if you would, please.


----------



## myxodex (Jul 3, 2010)

Lanmark, I cannot remember where I read this but my interpretation was that neos need very little food if grown in moss and that overfeeding is dangerous because the moss goes slimy and the roots rot. I think this comment was aimed at beginners who might feel the urge to feed too much. I think I have erred far too much on the side of caution and only applied food a few times in the spring. Because I'm using distilled water rather than rain water now, it is easier to control and I use about 0.15 - 0.2 ml of dynagrow per 600 ml of water every other watering while roots are active.


----------



## Jorch (Jul 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!! The shot in sunlight is nice, but the dim light photo is like a painting! simply gorgeous photos of a beautifully grown plant :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2010)

Such interesting flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome back, thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2010)

Very intersting neo!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

Great photos of one of the best fuukiran ever! Certainly it gets dibs on being the most unique (IMO).


----------



## TADD (Jul 6, 2010)

Love the bean leaf ocean wave... One of my favs


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'd have to say this variety is close to reigning supreme in my book of favorites as well. I'm a lover of _Manazuru_, too, but for very different reasons.


----------



## Linh (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet. I'm hoping mine will eventually grow into a huge plants with a ton of flowers. Perhaps I'll be retired in a nursing home by then.


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2010)

Since I moved, I have been a terrible feeder, so this gives me hope! I do have a couple in spike for the first time in 2 years but my Sekai is not one of them. 

Lovely photos! And welcome back!


----------

